# 3 month old STILL eating every 1 1/2-2 hours around the clock...help!!



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Is there any way to lengthen the time between feeds...at least at night? I am beyond tired and it is making every other aspect of parenting (especially AP) very challenging. I tend to be a purist...with myself at least, I'm much less judgemental of others :/, and I have been feeding on demand and hesitant to try to put off feeding him. But here's the thing. Ihave massive oversupply, and he's already doubled his birthweight...does he really NEED to be eating every 2 hours? He does take a pacifier, anf if he's not interested in eating he makes that very clear and wants the paci. A friend of mine recommended I try tp put off feeding him as long as possible when he wakes at night (i.e. keep putting the paci in until he is REALLY fussing for food) and that he will eventually learn to hold off on feeds a bit longer. I'm just worried about how this will effect his mental health? Maybe it wont and I'm just exhausted and overwhelmed, so everything I do feels like I'm harming his mental health 

He will take a bottle (I was on nipple rest and exclusively pumping or 4 days around the 7 week PP mark) and especially since I ordered the medela calma nipple...from the UK no less...he's fine with it. Any idead anyone? I'm an exhausted mess.

btw I am aware that this may be a growth spurt we're going through. As a newborn he was pretty reliable for a couple 3 hour stretches every night, but in the last 3 weeks it has been up EVERY night at 11, 1, 3:15 (I kid you not), 5, 7:30, and the finally totally up at 9. He grazes all day, eats at least 15 times every 24 hours. Seriously. I need some sleep!!

TIA


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Are you nursing while lying down? I found that, with practice, I got so we could both sleep and nurse at the same time. That saved me!

My little guy nursed every 90 minutes around the clock for his first 4 months of life. That was his normal. He gained well, but needed to nurse. He would not take a pacifier.

Wearing him and nursing while sleeping were both really helpful.










Hang in there - it does get better.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

are you co-sleeping? that is the best advice i have - my babies have all done this - my first early on & my other 2 started it after 4 months .. cosleeping has saved me - i would not be able to do it without just rolling over, latching on and going right back to sleep.. for me, trying to put off feedings at night was just more night wakings as my kids (the ones who took pacis and all) never 'learned' to just not want food.. i also had oversupply - have you tried block feeding for that? that might help that is the only thing i did differently with my 2nd and 3rd that seemed to help them sleep longer when they were tiny ...

oh and my kids all kept their day time eating habits from 0-12/15 months seriously.. the idea that they eat more less often is a bottle feeding idea.. breastfed babies normally nurse on the same 'schedule' for the better part of the first year or longer.. at least during the day .. many do start to sleep longer stretches but.. many don't ...


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey ladies...thanks for the replies and ideas!! I do cosleep and nurse him lying down...however, I have to move him from one side to the other and at 15 lbs 5, 6, 7 times a night, my back is killing me.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong?

PatioGardener- thanks for the hugs and reassurance...I sure hope you are right!

Staci- I was block feeding in 4 hour blocks for 3 weeks and it didnt do much...though if I could block feed him at night it would take a lot of stress off my back so I will def be implementing that starting tonight, thanks!!

Last night baby ate last at 10, and when he woke up at 1 I just put the paci in, jiggled him for a minute, and he went back to sleep for another 1 1/2 hours...I havent had four hours of sleep like that in a looooonh time, so I may just try to keep doing thay when I can get away with it...he smiled at me this morning so I'm assuming I havent ruined him!!! Parenting is a constant game of second guessing yourself isnt it??


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, tired mama. The only thing I can tell you is that pillows behind my back are very helpful...even a wadded-up blanket takes some of the stress off.

My sweet baby is 20 months old and is still up every hour, more or less, at night. I am completely at my wit's end. We also co-sleep and nurse...nursing is the only way I have ever been able to get him back to sleep. I will also say that my first child did NOT co-sleep and weaned at 15 months. He still slept like crap. The only difference between them is that with this child, I can get him back to sleep fairly easily with nursing.

I would be seriously considering having a 3rd child were it not for the sleep problem. It is just terrible.

Wishing you a lovely nap...


----------



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds to me like you're doing the right things. My mom always has to force me into making nighttime parenting changes. Like, it's time to stop swaddling or to stop using the wedge or the mobile, etc... Funny, but I need to b pushed into these things.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

p.s.: Your daughter, if that's her in your avatar, is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Yep, I'd guess growth spurt although I think many three-month-olds do eat that often. I would not try to delay feeds with a babe that young.
I think you'll find that you can change breasts without rolling over or moving your babe. I stay on my left side and just kind of lean back to nurse on my bottom breast and forward to nurse off the top one.
It's totally typical, BTW, for a BF baby to double birthweight between three and four months. Kellymom.com has some great info on normal infant growth.


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caedenmomma*
> 
> Hi, tired mama. The only thing I can tell you is that pillows behind my back are very helpful...even a wadded-up blanket takes some of the stress off.
> 
> ...


 Oh you are in my thoughts!! you have it much worse than I do...my boy will fall asleep with a paci, being bounced/walked around, or just over my shoulder. He'll also stay asleep alone, just never for very long 

I'm hoping you get some very serious sleep very soon...I'm just worried about going back to work FT this sleep deprived. Two weeks left of maternity leave...sigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hannahkatiebell*
> 
> Sounds to me like you're doing the right things. My mom always has to force me into making nighttime parenting changes. Like, it's time to stop swaddling or to stop using the wedge or the mobile, etc... Funny, but I need to b pushed into these things.


It is funny isn't it? In my case I was so bummed to find that instant "you'll know what to do" thing was wrong that I'm sure it has to do with my pride. For example I know letting DH give baby a bottle with expressed bm once at night would be amazing, just cant bring myself to do it even though we're past the point of nipple preference and a decrease in my supply would actually be a blessing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megan73*
> 
> Yep, I'd guess growth spurt although I think many three-month-olds do eat that often. I would not try to delay feeds with a babe that young.
> I think you'll find that you can change breasts without rolling over or moving your babe. I stay on my left side and just kind of lean back to nurse on my bottom breast and forward to nurse off the top one.
> It's totally typical, BTW, for a BF baby to double birthweight between three and four months. Kellymom.com has some great info on normal infant growth.


Oh mama I am so jealous...even completely deflated my boobs are still to small for me to pull off the nursing from the top breast thing  How often do women wish for saggier breasts? I think the longer the better these days!! I use Kellymom a lot for myself and clients, so I know this is all withing normal limits, I'm just wondering if maybe he doesnt really need to eat as much as I think he does. It's my default for everything, and sometimes he will flat out scream and cry when I try to offer the breast, I think maybe because he doesn't want it. Im new to parenting though so I sometimes can't think of what else to do for him, and I have a weird aversion to him crying at ALL (even though I know it's ok and normal to cry sometimes just cause...in arms of course). He spits up a TON, and has the hiccups all the time, and since he's not showing any signs of more seiours GI issues, my guess is he's just eating too much. I mean, that's what I would assume if a FF baby was doing the same thing...just wondering if I'm overfeeding him and he's too tired or enjoys sucking too much to fight me on it? I dont know...all of the answers I have are for everyone else. For myself? I'm a mess


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2ChicknLil*
> 
> Oh mama I am so jealous...even completely deflated my boobs are still to small for me to pull off the nursing from the top breast thing
> 
> ...


I'm glad my saggy old boobs are good for something - although I'd still rather have perky ones! I really don't think you have to worry about overfeeding - spitting up is really normal infant behavior and both of mine (one a skinny babe and the other roly poly) have been major spitters and as you said, your LO's growth is well within the range for a BF babe. I personally think sticking a boob in their mouth at every peep is what moms have done since the beginning of time. If he doesn't want the breast, he's letting you know and taking a pacifier - which neither of mine were willing to do ever.
And yeah, I find it easier to come up with answers for everyone else. Hugs, it gets better!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

you're not messing anything up and nursing by default is the best parenting strategy there is for an infant! you should give yourself a break and do whatever you think will make it better.. no reason to feel guilty..

i do have another idea for you though. I would seriously consider thinking about your diet - maybe try eliminating some major allergens for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference..(probably dairy) with that much spit up, your over supply etc. does he also have green poop? any rashes etc? you're right that that spit up and all that can be caused by oversupply BUT for many mothers and babies it is a food intolerance .. my babies have all had that and #2 and #3 i eliminated most dairy and the spit up stopped and my oversupply calmed down (this worked at 3 weeks with my 3rd so i know it wasn't a hormone shift) - now it took me 3 kids to figure out that I have a dairy allergy and one of MY reactions is oversupply .. awesome, right? in general, breastfed babies can't over eat... if your oversupply is that bad though you should keep block feeding even if it doesn't seem to help much - baby's symptoms could also be caused by too much foremilk and block feeding might help with that if your oversupply is really really bad - 4 hour blocks might not be enough .. have you also cut out any foods that make you make more milk like oats/oatmeal ? (i know there are more, but most aren't normal foods in the US so oatmeal would be the big one, some moms react really dramatically to oatmeal.. even now at 15 months i get full and leak if i have an oatmeal cookie )

if your back is bothering you that much you might want to see a chiropractor  I had horrible back pain with my first and i was able to do the lean over and not roll over thing with night nursing - it didn't help, but the chiropractor helped a ton. my back hasn't hurt at all with #2 and #3


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megan73*
> 
> I'm glad my saggy old boobs are good for something - although I'd still rather have perky ones!


LOL...I wasn't trying to insinuate that your boobs are saggy, just that I wish mine were 









I'm sure your boobs are lovely


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Staci- My only problem with block feeding during the day now is that I'm going back to work soon and will be pumping at work, and I can't pump just one...especially considering how much less action my breasts will be getting!!! I'm actually hoping that going from 8ish feeds between the hous of 7am and 4pm to 3 pumping sessions in that block of time will help to reduce my supply to managable levels. I have completely gone off galactogogues, no oatmeal or fennel for me  Still kind of frustrating.

The idea of a food intolerance is intriguing. I already very rarely consume dairy (cheese if ever, I dont drink milk) as I have a slight allergy myself. Porbably wouldnt hurt to cut it out entirely though, thanks for the idea! It is more likely that it could be a soy intolerance though, I tend to eat alot of soy products and I understand that's a high allergy food too.


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

You're getting some good advice here! I thought I'd throw out a trick I found for moving big babies around in the bed at night-- I put them down on a couple layers of receiving blankets under their whole body, and when it's time to switch sides I sit up and slide them over by holding onto the edge of the blankets. It has the advantage of catching nursing drips or spitup too. Another trick is to just roll over with the baby in your arms, pressed against your chest. My second baby was so heavy I got tendonitis in my wrists from moving him around, so I feel you!


----------



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

I was going to mention the milk sensitivity, too. My DS has one and his spitting is sooooooooo slight now that I've cut out all milk products. Look at breads, etc.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2ChicknLil*
> 
> Oh you are in my thoughts!! you have it much worse than I do...my boy will fall asleep with a paci, being bounced/walked around, or just over my shoulder. He'll also stay asleep alone, just never for very long
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem too, as my boobs are A/B size. But I did find that between 3 and 4 months DS was big enough and had enough head/neck strength that it finally did work. It's not super comfortable to feed from the "top" boob, so I usually only do it when I'm really too tired to move him, but it works now. Also, on nights where DS is waking up so often, I feed twice on the same side before switching. It makes it much easier on me, and since he's eating so often anyway, my other boob doesn't have time to get engorged before it gets a turn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snanna*
> 
> You're getting some good advice here! *I thought I'd throw out a trick I found for moving big babies around in the bed at night-- I put them down on a couple layers of receiving blankets under their whole body, and when it's time to switch sides I sit up and slide them over by holding onto the edge of the blankets. It has the advantage of catching nursing drips or spitup too. Another trick is to just roll over with the baby in your arms, pressed against your chest. My second baby was so heavy I got tendonitis in my wrists from moving him around, so I feel you!*


I am totally going to try this tonight! Thanks!


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks mamas... Gonna try ALL of that!!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2ChicknLil*
> 
> Im new to parenting though so I sometimes can't think of what else to do for him, and *I have a weird aversion to him crying at ALL* (even though I know it's ok and normal to cry sometimes just cause...in arms of course).


Mama, this is not a weird aversion! This is normal mothering behaviour! This is how we as humans have survived as a species! We take care of our babies and do our best so they don't cry. Sometimes they cry - we can't prevent all crying, but we work as best we can to minimize it.

You're normal - just doing the best you can like the rest of us


----------



## silversparrow (Oct 21, 2011)

co-sleeping while nursing kills my back too, I found that using my nursing pillow helped if I rest my head om one end with the rest curled around behind my back.

Also for oversupply you can try drinking some sage tea. One-two cups a days for three days and see if that helps. It's possible with over supply that he getting lots of watery foremilk (though I know some people say there's no such thing as foremilk/ hindmilk, so that's why i say possible) and needing to feed frequently. This is especially applicable if your LO has watery/ foamy green poos. Mine did until my supply calmed dwn.

If you haven't already try to keep him awake (by talking to him, undressing him, burping etc) to drink as long as possible and use breast compressions (after the volcanic-type let down is over) to get as much into him at once as possible.

You can also try pumping for the first let-down to get the foremilk off and then feeding him for the hindmilk.

I found that doing all these things got him from sleeping 3-4 hrs at night to 6 or 7.... until he hit 5.5 months... but that's diff story...

hope that helps!


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Touche  thanks for the words of assurance. Good to know it's not the result of some of my own poor attachment issues!!


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversparrow*
> 
> co-sleeping while nursing kills my back too, I found that using my nursing pillow helped if I rest my head om one end with the rest curled around behind my back.
> 
> ...


Definately intrigures by the idea of the nursing, pillow, I'm going to try that tonight!! If I got 6-7 hours of sleep a night I would lose my mind...the joy would be unbridled!!

I'm going back to block feeding (when I'm home with him) and I hope that will help even out any imbalances. I'm too afraid to use the sage because it worked WAAAAY too well for my cousin and she ended up with low supply issues!!


----------



## silversparrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I was too scared to use the sage too, but suffered with very sore nipples for three weeks because he kept biting/ pinching to hold back the flow.


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Kai still does that, the pinching off the flow thing. I was dealing with open wounds so long that sore nipples are a giant step up...so I haven't really done TOO much to deal with the oversupply


----------



## Gracecody (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2ChicknLil*
> 
> Touche  thanks for the words of assurance. Good to know it's not the result of some of my own poor attachment issues!!


Ditto! I have this same thing and this is baby #3 for me. We recently went through a horrible period of maybe 3 days of a LOT of crying that I attribute to my dairy challenge...and my stomach was totally in knots the whole time because of the crying, I can't deal with it at all. Mine hates his car seat too and we only go out a few times a week because I can't deal with the hysterics in the car either.  A couple times this week his crying has brought me to tears too, that crying is meant to cause a chemical reaction in your body and boy, does it ever! ((((hugs!!!)))))

I was reading something really intriguing yesterday about mothers with dairy intolerances eating dairy and passing *undigested* milk protein to their babies through their milk and this causing issues...I don't know if it's true or if there's anything to it but I thought I would mention it since you said you have a dairy issue yourself.

I've gotten used to the nursing while sleeping thing too...I make a nice little nest with my pillow above his head, my bottom arm tucked under the pillow, a second pillow laid the long way behind me to support me from hips to back (I roll forward a little and shove it under my back then roll back a little - it keeps me on my side, and top arm resting on my side. I often wake up a bit stiff, but by then it's time to change positions anyway...


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

It's definatly a challenge trying to figure out what the problems are. We've lost so much wisdom haven't we? The only dairy I consume on a daily basis is some buter in the pan I cook my eggs in every morning, otherwise I'm dairy free. I'm actually starting to this that his eating habits might be just the way he likes to eat  I'm hoping he'll start to lay off a bit at night though...I guess that's all I can do. In the meantime I'm going to try a million things until I'm comfortable!! The tip about putting him on blankets and dragging the blankets around was brilliant last night. He wiggles all over the place but it was still easier to move him!!

Kai suddenly hates the carseat too!! I actually pulled over 4 times in the mile ride to the market yesterday to make sure he wasn't dying!! Oh, it's too heartbreaking. I have been known to cry with him too  hugs right back at ya!


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

My lactation consultant actually told me that at around 3 months they go through this growth spurt where they have the need to nurse OFTEN and that during this time alot of woman give up because they are tired and to hang in there if it happeneds.


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

My little one is 3 months old too...well, in 10 days. She has been taking looooonnnnggg naps and last night she nursed all night, which is unusual for her. Kiddo has been up 2x a night to eat since she came home from the hospital. I'm wondering if the 3 month growth spurt is upon us 

Anyway, I wanted to commiserate with you on the crying being upsetting thing. I'm so sick of being lectured by everyone about how I have to toughen up "she's just going to cry sometimes, why do you let it bother you so much?". When she cries, it really upsets me...makes me sick to my stomach. I think we're biologically wired to respond when our babies are upset. And it's not like I could do anything different anyway...oxytocin rules my life right now  As a result, the only person I'm comfortable leaving her with is my mom, she's the only other person who seems to take soothing her as seriously as I do.


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone have a snacker??? Sometimes my 2 week old will nurse 5 minutes and then get off the breast.


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuroMama*
> 
> My lactation consultant actually told me that at around 3 months they go through this growth spurt where they have the need to nurse OFTEN and that during this time alot of woman give up because they are tired and to hang in there if it happeneds.


Absolutly!!! I was just so determined to see this BF thing through, I nursed him through bloody nipples, extreme pain, and continuing on through the fatigue. Growth spurts are evil. Two things keep me going...the sense of calm and peace I feel about 30 seconds into nursing him, and that smile he gives with the nipple still in his mouth  Oh yeah, and the health and economic benefits aren't bad either...oooh, and being allowed to legally flash people!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainface*
> 
> My little one is 3 months old too...well, in 10 days. She has been taking looooonnnnggg naps and last night she nursed all night, which is unusual for her. Kiddo has been up 2x a night to eat since she came home from the hospital. I'm wondering if the 3 month growth spurt is upon us
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to commiserate with you on the crying being upsetting thing. I'm so sick of being lectured by everyone about how I have to toughen up "she's just going to cry sometimes, why do you let it bother you so much?". When she cries, it really upsets me...makes me sick to my stomach. I think we're biologically wired to respond when our babies are upset. And it's not like I could do anything different anyway...oxytocin rules my life right now  As a result, the only person I'm comfortable leaving her with is my mom, she's the only other person who seems to take soothing her as seriously as I do.


You know, Kai goes through the 'typical' growth spurts at least a couple weeks before they are due. He has, howevere, nursed all night long since out first night together  hopefully for you your baby will go back to waking less at night once she's got through this developmental milestone.

I too hate those people who come over and want me to put the baby down in their seing or something, or try to encourage me to let dad give him a bottle (yeah, I'm going to express even MORE milk during the day so DH can feed him, nah), or just "accept" that babies cry. It's crap. My aunt, wj=hom I adore, kept telling me to do these things, and I finally emailed her Dr Sears' High Needs Chekclist. Her response? "Wow, I just...wow. I just wanted to help." Yeah, I know...but it wasn't working!!

Also, I hate people who try to tell me I don't know what my baby is feeling. I KNOW he was traumatised by his birth. I KNOW he's mad at me for leaving him to go back to work (he wont make eye contact with me for HOURS after I get home!!!). I KNOW he gets scared when he is sleeping alone. Geez!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuroMama*
> 
> Anyone have a snacker??? Sometimes my 2 week old will nurse 5 minutes and then get off the breast.


Oh yes...Kai's a crazy snacker. Now that I'm back at work he takes about 3 2oz bottles while I'm gone. That's him eating three times in 9 hours. He's obviously capable of going longer than 1 1/2 hours between meals!!! I find a lot of it to be comfort nursing though...and if it weren't for that chance to reconnect when I get home, and cuddle at night (despite how tired I am), he might not remember me at all


----------



## rainface (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL at being allowed to legally flash people









I'm going back to work in 24 hours...we've been trying to introduce a bottle for the past 6 weeks but baby girl loves her boob time and she's having none of it. I know she'll adjust eventually but I'm stressed about her being upset and hungry while I'm gone. I hear you on reconnecting...I feel like I need to have her touching me as much as possible. Last night my aunt was holding her and she started yelling, I immediately went to take her and offer her nursing but I practically had to wrestle her away. Having to repeatedly say "no, I know what she needs, she's hungry" stresses me out. (And my aunt is a lovely, loving, experienced mom and grandma...)

BTW, I love your name...I call my little one Chicken Little. That just makes me smile


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

I also nursed through bruised nipples, and horrible fatigue, I was ready to throw in the towel the first few days after DS2 was born (he is 2 weeks) when my milk came in, my breast hurt so bad, I thought I was going to die, but also was determined to fight through it. With my DS1 I gave up too soon, I nursed him for a week and then gave up because of the pain.

Right now we go through nursing for 10 minutes, every hour. I hope this is ok. He has been gaining weight and getting enough wet/soiled diapers.

I seem to have a fast flow though, because he seems to need to catch his breath, or pulls away, and fusses at the breast sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2ChicknLil*
> 
> Absolutly!!! I was just so determined to see this BF thing through, I nursed him through bloody nipples, extreme pain, and continuing on through the fatigue. Growth spurts are evil. Two things keep me going...the sense of calm and peace I feel about 30 seconds into nursing him, and that smile he gives with the nipple still in his mouth  Oh yeah, and the health and economic benefits aren't bad either...oooh, and being allowed to legally flash people!!


----------



## Pjf72312 (Sep 15, 2012)

My 8 week old eats 5-7 oz every 2 hours. I feel your pain...ive read everywhere that 30you oz is normal...hes eating 60-72 oz!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pjf72312*
> 
> My 8 week old eats 5-7 oz every 2 hours. I feel your pain...ive read everywhere that 30you oz is normal...hes eating 60-72 oz!


Is your baby formula-fed or fed breastmilk? That is an excessive amount of either for a newborn to eat either way.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

You've gotten some great advice, I just wanted to tell you that my DD was still waking that frequently at night and nursing that often at 3 months. Hang in there, it will get better, but man do I feel you. I'm pregnant again and I'm NOT looking forward to the no-sleep times when they are little.


----------

